# October 4 in Beverly Hills?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Tony Gaziano of Gaziano & Girling shoes will be visiting:

Los Angeles
The Regent Beverley Wilshire
9500 Wilshire Blvd
Beverly Hills
California 90212
Tel: 310 275 5200
Thursday the 4th October 9am-5pm

*I thought if anyone was headed that way we could all meet and have lunch or if it's later in the day a drink or ??*

I'll be wearing my new G&G shoes!! I will have plastic bags over them so they won't get dirty or scratched or .... :icon_smile_big:

If you are interested in making an appointment please contact Tony Gaziano by e-mail at [email protected] or call +44 (0)1536 511022.

When making an appointment please let us know which service you are interested in so that we can organise our schedule accordingly, please also refrain from contacting the hotel outside the dates stated below, as they may not be aware of the show.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Andy I will be at the G&G trunk shoe at the BR hotel around noon. Maybe we can meet up for a quick bite.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Tonyp:

Perfect! We'll see you there!

Anyone else?


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

*County me in*

My appointment is for 1 p.m. with Tony G.

If others could squeeze in time at 11:30 to 12 p.m., that would be great

Best bet is to set reservations if it will be for more than just 4 of us

I look forward to actually putting a face on other members 
(but I'm too new to settle any grudges) :icon_smile_wink:

Could I suggest Il Pastaio on 400 N. Cannon Dr. in Beverly Hills (less than 1/2 a mile a way if you mapquest it) for solid Italian food and an 8 minute walk or 1 minute drive away from where G & G are holding their trunk show?

Or Trilusa 3 blocks away with an excellent tomato sauce to go with their Gnocchi and chicken parmessana followed up by Teuschers chocolatier just across the street to calm the pre-shoe ordering nerves.


----------



## dashiell (Jan 20, 2006)

*Tony G*

I will be there Thursday AM --- Tony may need to make a few adjustments to my shoes. Will be pleased to meet Andy and others if you are there.

... Fred


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Are there any reasonable (food and prices) spots in the hotel?

I like both of the suggestions by Ay329! We could meet for lunch at 11:30 ish, and then I plan to hang out for a while at the "show room".


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Ay329, dashiell, Tonyp, etc:

Still intersted in lunch? Anyone else??

Then I'll be at the G&G suite for a couple of hours in the afternoon. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're set. Going to meet for lunch at McCormick and Schmick's, two Rodeo Drive, across the street from the Beverly Regent hotel about 11:30.

If you can make it - great! Otherwise we'll see you at the G&G room at the hotel!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Final!!:

*TODAY!!

We're going to meet at the side bar across from Cut.* Anytime after 11:30 AM

*Cut is the steak house inside the Hotel.*

The Regent Beverley Wilshire
9500 Wilshire Blvd
Beverly Hills
California 90212


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Made it home! Really great meeting Tony Gaziano and Tonyp and Ay329!

We had a fun afternoon and should have one photo for you later!! These G&G shoes get more beautiful each time I see them.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*PHOTO as promised*

Tony Gaziano, gate crasher, Ay329, and Tonyp! Thanks to Tonyp for the photo!!


----------

